# two 14pt bucks 09 gun season



## Endlich446 (Dec 7, 2009)

The first one is my brother cody. it was shot tues of gun season in tusc. county. it was his first buck off of his property. shot it at about 60yrds.

Second one is mine. it was shot in coshocton county right out side of newcomerstown. it was shot on fri. during a deer drive. it was also around a 60 yrd shot. weird thing is on its right side of rack. it has a point that looks like a fish hook.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

SWEET LOOKING DEER! Good job!


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

great job guys! two fantastic bucks!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice deer boys, way to put em down!


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

just curious but how close and what side of newcomerstown. i am sure i have a matched set of sheds to this buck that i found two years ago.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

here they are.


----------



## Endlich446 (Dec 7, 2009)

thanks everyone, an off of canal road, up the road from elliots trucking. them look a lil diff. but close


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

nice bucks the one looks really old with the white face did you get him aged:!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Two fantastic looking buck's guy's..That one has to be past his prime at least 5 or 6 years if not older....Still nice buck's...JIM....:!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Congrats those are two darn nice bucks ..................that one definitely looks like the grandpa in his area..............that deers face is white ...........makes me feel younger ...........LOL


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

i think it is the same buck. when they get old like that they add and/or lose tines. i found those sheds DIRECTLY on the other side of the river from canal road two years ago.


----------



## Endlich446 (Dec 7, 2009)

they aged my brothers at 3.5 yrs, when we tagged mine no one aged him. he does look real old. he still had some teeth left in back of mouth but not much. He tasted good tho if hes as old as what you say, not tough


----------



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

Is your bros property any where the Harrison County line around Tappan Lake. I shot one last year that looks almost identical to his buck.


----------



## Endlich446 (Dec 7, 2009)

no its between port washington and gilmore


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Two great bucks! Congrats gentlemen.


----------

